# Acheter nouvel ou ancien iPod Touch ?



## Macuserman (26 Août 2009)

Salut à tous!

Aujourd'hui je ne suis que l'écho d'une amie.
Elle aurait une question à soumettre à notre grande communauté, ainsi qu'à vous, mes amis! C'est MacU qui vous parle! ^^

Alors tout est dit dans le titre

Croyez vous qu'il soit plus intelligent de profiter du nouvel iPod Touch (on se basera sur des informations d'ordre général, c'est à dire plus rapide, plus lourdement embarqué en "GPU", un APN intégré ainsi qu'une plus grosse capacité en fait).

Maintenant, j'aimerais vos avis. Et même s vous ne voulez pas vous baser sur les supposées configurations du prochain iPod Touch, sachez qu'elle recherche un iPod de plus de 8Go, mais qu'elle hésite avec le Classic par ailleurs.

Je pense que l'on peut s'attendre à des prix en baisses par ailleurs
À vous, et merci d'avance! =)


----------



## divoli (26 Août 2009)

Salut,


Ben c'est difficile de répondre, on ne connait pas les attentes et le budget de ton amie, les réponses que l'on peut te donner seront forcément influencées par nos propres choix.

Perso, je n'opterais pas pour un Classic, de mon point de vue c'est un iPod d'un autre âge, l'iPod Touch est un appareil génial que j'ai beaucoup de plaisir à utiliser.

Je crois que de nouveaux iPod Touch vont être annoncés début décembre, ça vaut le coup d'attendre.

Pense aussi aux iPod qui sont proposés sur le refurb.


----------



## Macuserman (27 Août 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Salut,
> Perso, je n'opterais pas pour un Classic, de mon point de vue c'est un iPod d'un autre âge, l'iPod Touch est un appareil génial que j'ai beaucoup de plaisir à utiliser.
> 
> Je crois que de nouveaux iPod Touch vont être annoncés début décembre, ça vaut le coup d'attendre.
> ...



Re Divoli C'est vrai que ça faisait un baille que je n'étais plus trop venu là! 

Budget? Celui d'un iPod Touch 16Go, 32Go au mieux.
OK, je lui dirais pour le Classic, et pour le Refurbished aussi. 

Maintenant, je parierais plus sur un début septembre que décembre! 
Et puis, ce qu'elle veut c'est écouter de la musique plus qu'autre chose, mais je lui ferais penser aux avantages pris avec un iPod Touch, merci!

Que pouvez-vous rajouter pour les autres?


----------



## waltwhitman (27 Août 2009)

Bonsoir, 

Je ne vois pas trop l'interêt de cette question :

Tu nous demandes si il est plus intelligent de profiter d'un nouvel iPod Touch qui aura plus de puissances, plus de capacités, et certainement un appareil photo, sachant que ce sera le même prix que l'actuel ? (voir moins d'après les rumeurs...)

Alors, de deux choses l'une :
- soit la question est effectivement stupide,.. et il faut en tirer les conclusions qui s'imposent.... 
- soit, ta question était : A quel époque les nouveaux iPods Touch seront disponibles ? (et à ton amie de voir si elle est capable d'attendre...)

Sache qu'Apple devrait annoncer ses iPods le 9 septembre... et si tu fais une minuscule recherche google (allez, on va même dire Wikipédia, c'est plus simple...), les précèdents iPods Touch sont sortis en septembre 2007, et ... septembre 2008. Donc ton amie devrait avoir moins d'un mois à attendre... (et non pas décembre comme tu l'as indiqué...   )

Résultat : OUI, IL FAUT ATTENDRE LES NOUVEAUX IPODS TOUCH. (après, le choix dépend aussi de son budget...)


----------



## divoli (27 Août 2009)

http://www.igen.fr/rumeurs/nouveaux-ipod-rendez-vous-le-9-septembre-8763


----------



## Macuserman (27 Août 2009)

waltwhitman a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je ne vois pas trop l'interêt de cette question :
> Résultat : OUI, IL FAUT ATTENDRE LES NOUVEAUX IPODS TOUCH. (après, le choix dépend aussi de son budget...)



Si tu me prends pour un débile, je crois que tu t'es légèrement trompé de personne.
Et si répondre à une question débile t'embête, tu peux t'abstenir! 

À bon entendeur

La vraie question est de savoir s'il faut profiter des prix de l'ancien iPod Touch en faisant un trait sur les nouvelles fonctionnalités probables, ou au contraire, profiter des nouvelles fonctionnalités.

Pour toi, ça va mieux là?


----------



## waltwhitman (27 Août 2009)

.. ;-)... bon, ok, excuse moi, j'y ai été un peu fort...

... mais ce que je ne comprends pas, c'est ton histoire de prix... à CHAQUE mise à jour ou presque, Apple apporte de nouvelles fonctionnalités pour le même prix... et en ce qui concerne l'iPod Touch, il n'a fait que baisser...

Donc, je pense, et les rumeurs vont dans ce sens, que le nouvel iPod Touch aura plus de fonctionnalités, ET sera au même prix, voire moins cher...

Du coup, je ne vois pas où est l'hésitation à avoir... si quelqu'un d'autre peut confirmer mes propos, mais je ne pense pas me tromper...

Regarde ici :
http://www.leblogdugeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/09/ipodtimeline_4.jpg

l'évolution de l'iPod... l'iPod Touch est sorti en 2007 à 299 dollars... puis, en 2008 le 8Go diminue à 229 dollars ET a gagné le haut-parleurs, etc...

Donc celui de 2009 devrait baisser un peu au niveau du prix (pour se mettre au niveau du Zune) , et gagner en fonctionnalités (appareil photo, etc..)


----------



## divoli (27 Août 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> La vraie question est de savoir s'il faut profiter des prix de l'ancien iPod Touch en faisant un trait sur les nouvelles fonctionnalités probables, ou au contraire, profiter des nouvelles fonctionnalités.



Avoue qu'il est quand même un peu tordu, ton topic, mon bon Macuserman, ou pour le moins prématuré.

Pour répondre à ta question, il faudrait d'abord connaitre les nouvelles fonctionnalités des différents iPod (à ce titre, le Classic devrait également évolué), et la nouvelle tarification (s'il y a une nouvelle tarification).

A partir du moment où l'annonce sera faite par Apple, il y aura un délai (chez les revendeurs comme la Fnac) où les "anciens modèles" seront encore vendus. C'est à ce moment là que ta question aura un intérêt.

Ou alors je n'ai rien compris à ton topic.

Et puis bon, c'est ta copine que doit décider, on ne peut pas le faire à sa place.

En fait, à l'heure actuelle, je ne vois pas ce que l'on peut dire de plus, à part se baser sur des hypothèses qui risquent de s'effondrer par la suite.


----------



## Macuserman (27 Août 2009)

Bien, je vais donc attendre la sortie et les annonces du 9&#8230;
Je pensais plus ou moins me baser sur des suppositions, mais je crois que je vais laisser ce sujet en stand bye pour le moment.

---> merci Divoli.
---> Waltwithman: pas de problème, j'ai été sec pour te remettre un peu les pendules à l'heure, mais c'est déjà oublié! 


PS: si on pouvait ne pas fermer mon sujet, merci!


----------



## Bazinga (30 Août 2009)

Si tu veux un "ancien" Ipod touch, contacte moi ou regarde ma signature.

Comme le disent les autres, on ne peux pas devinet tes attentes, si tu te fous de l'appareil photo du futur ipod, prends l'ancien, ca te reviendra moins cher.


----------



## Nûmenor (30 Août 2009)

comme le dis divoli, les classics sont d'un autre âge.
Perso, je prendrai un iTouch.


----------



## Bazinga (30 Août 2009)

Nûmenor a dit:


> comme le dis divoli, les classics sont d'un autre âge.
> Perso, je prendrai un iTouch.



Si la personne a envie d'écouter ses 90 gigas de musique piratée et qu'elle s'en bat les couilles d'installer des apps sur son Ipod, ce serait alors ridicule de lui conseiller un Touch les gars, revenez sur terre!

Tout le monde n'est pas fan de super technologie, il y en a qui veulent juste écouter de la musique!


----------



## Nûmenor (30 Août 2009)

Je n'arrive toujours pas à imaginer cette personne dont tu parles 
Ecouter 90Go de musique, c'est pas humain 
Pour l'écouter toute et bien, il faut au moins une bonne année, le temps pour passer au Mac et synchroniser


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2009)

Les personnes qui achètent un classic ne sont pas forcément des personnes possédant beaucoup de fichiers mais des gens qui aiment avoir une qualité d'écoute optimale : ils encodent leurs CD en lossless ce qui fait vite beaucoup en espace disque.


----------



## Bazinga (30 Août 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Les personnes qui achètent un classic ne sont pas forcément des personnes possédant beaucoup de fichiers mais des gens qui aiment avoir une qualité d'écoute optimale : ils encodent leurs CD en lossless ce qui fait vite beaucoup en espace disque.



Ironie ON
Et ils écoutent ces musiques avec le superbe casque de qualité fourni par Apple? :rateau:
Ironie OFF


----------



## Nûmenor (30 Août 2009)

oui, surtout celui du premier modèle


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2009)

profete162 a dit:


> Ironie ON
> Et ils écoutent ces musiques avec le superbe casque de qualité fourni par Apple? :rateau:
> Ironie OFF



Je ne crois pas non.  Ce casque est de qualité honnête mais ces personnes sont plutôt audiophile&#8230;


----------



## Nicolas_D (31 Août 2009)

Si l'achat n'a toujours pas été effectué, je conseillerais d'attendre le 9 septembre pour se prendre un Touch.
À mon avis, elle ne devrait pas le regretter contre un Classic. Tous les personnes à qui j'ai présenté mon iPhone (maintenant c'est l'iPhone, fini le temps des copines ) quelles soient  fanas de gadgets ou carrément pas du tout, ont été littéralement scotché par les capacités de la bête à faire tout et presque n'importe quoi.

Je pense que les iPhone/iPod Touch ont un réel pouvoir d'attraction. Ce n'est pas juste le coup de s'amuser avec pendant une semaine ou deux, c'est la possibilité d'avoir un lecteur de musique, un accès à internet, un convertisseur, des livres électroniques etc... et ce toujours à porter de main.

Tu ajoutes les applications qui te servent ou peuvent te servir, qui t'amusent ou t'ont amusé. Il y a vraiment des centaines de possibilités voire plus.

Et ce n'est pas plus cher qu'un Classic.


----------



## Bazinga (1 Septembre 2009)

Nicolas_D a dit:


> Je pense que les iPhone/iPod Touch ont un réel pouvoir d'attraction. Ce n'est pas juste le coup de s'amuser avec pendant une semaine ou deux, c'est la possibilité d'avoir un lecteur de musique, un accès à internet, un convertisseur, des livres électroniques etc...



Comme je l'ai dit avant, il y a des utilisateurs qui veulent juste écouter plus de 16Gb de musique simplement.

Sans applications, sans internet, sans grand écran, etc... Ils sont rares, mais il serait dommage de leur conseiller Un Itouch. Puis, je ne sais pas niveau batteries, mais il serait utile de se poser la question aussi.

(note, j'ai eu un Itouch aussi, et j'en ai été amoureux, mais je ne le conseille pas à tout le monde non plus!)


----------

